

Bill Gates Predicts Future in 1995 - ajkessler
http://www.usdoj.gov/atr/cases/exhibits/20.pdf
A copy of Bill Gate's 1995 internal memo to Microsoft executives, "The Internet Tidal Wave".  Couldn't find this posted elsewhere so I thought I'd throw it up here.  Pretty interesting how accurate his predictions were.  Possibly more interesting that Microsoft failed to capitalize on almost all of them.
======
ajkessler
Pretty interesting how accurate his predictions were, in everything from
internet domination, the death of services like AOL, free ad-funded content,
P2P, and search.

Possibly more interesting that Microsoft failed to really capitalize on almost
all of them.

------
crizCraig
[http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/05/0526bill-gates-
in...](http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/05/0526bill-gates-internet-
memo/)

